# CSI - Safe v12.3.2 بروابط مباشرة سريعة و تدعم الإستكمال



## bboumediene (4 فبراير 2012)

CSI - Safe v12.3.2

بروابط مباشرة سريعة و تدعم الإستكمال








SAFE V12.3.2 Enhancements

Significant enhancements included in SAFE v12.3.2 are:

For the Australian code AS 3600-2009, Equation 8.1.3(2) has been changed for reinforced concrete and PT design according to Amendment No. 1 to AS 3600-2009.
The enforcement of minimum shear links now recognizes the slab separately from beam. Previously, minimum shear links were enforced for both beam and slab design. This enhancement affects all design codes.

Download


1. SAFEv12.3.2 StandAlone - 
Download 
(ftp://safestandalone:[email protected]/SAFEv1232StandAlone.zip)



```
(ftp://safestandalone:[email protected]/SAFEv1232StandAlone.zip)
```


2. SAFEv12.3.2 Network - 
Download
(ftp://safenetwork:[email protected]/SAFEv1232Network.zip)


```
(ftp://safenetwork:[email protected]/SAFEv1232Network.zip)
```
 
3. SAFEv12.3.2 FullDVD - 
Download
(ftp://safefulldvd:[email protected]/SAFEv1232FullDVD.zip)


```
(ftp://safefulldvd:[email protected]/SAFEv1232FullDVD.zip)
```
الكراك
http://hotfile.com/dl/144600664/7429960/crack.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/6inltijsr


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/144600664/7429960/crack.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/6inltijsr
```
Password
joker™_civilea.com


```
joker™_civilea.com
```


----------



## faltomalto (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

و فيكم بركة


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (5 فبراير 2012)

please helm me by video on crack this program with thank


----------



## حويزي (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م هلول (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بعد اذنك يا بشمهندس بالنسبة للرروابط كلها مع بعضها ولا كل رابط لوحده


----------



## bboumediene (8 فبراير 2012)

Kurdistan Eng قال:


> please helm me by video on crack this program with thank


طريقة الكراك



> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310964&page=3#ixzz1lOPNhVWL
> 
> بعد وضع الكود , عليك تحديد التاريخ
> 
> ...





نفس الطريقة للسيف
USAGE:
=====
1. Run csimp.exe
------------------------
2. Select product ETABS 9.5
Go to installation folder and open the file (echoid.exe) and see the following:
Locking Code 1: 4-xxxxx
Lockgin Code 2: 0-0
------------------------
3. Copy(save) the code: xxxxx (numbers and letters after the 4-)
------------------------
4. Enter yout localcode xxxxx
Select license expire date (WARNING!!! 1 year max).
------------------------
5. Generate your license file (it took few seconds - just wait confirmation for generator).
------------------------
6. Rename generated file to "lservrc" and copy to corresponding program dir.

Same methode for Safe​​


----------



## bboumediene (8 فبراير 2012)

حويزي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*



و لكم بالمثل
 


م هلول قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> بعد اذنك يا بشمهندس بالنسبة للرروابط كلها مع بعضها ولا كل رابط لوحده



و لكم بالمثل
أما بالنسبة للروابط فتختار واحد بس من الثلاثة حسب ما انت عاوز
فالاول زي مانت شايف اسمو فيه تسطيب البرنامج بس
والثاني فيه إضافة خصائص التسجيل بالشبكة
والثالث فيه الديفيدي كامل معاه شروحات فيديو
و طبعا الأحجلم تختلف
فانت تحمل واحد من الثلاثة و تسطب البرنامج و تحمل الكراك وتعمل كراك للبرنامج حسب الطريقة الموجودة في ملف الثيكست الموجود في الكراك


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (22 فبراير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هيثم محمد على (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (23 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجارى التحميل ان شاء الله​


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*جارى التحميل*​


----------



## asmaahmeda (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وكاه في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور :: الله يوفقك

ممكن اعادة رفع الكراك و الباسورد على روابط اخرى مثل الميديا فاير او الفور شير لاننا لانتمكن من تحميل الراك من الروابط اعلاه 

وفقكم الله


----------



## ArSam (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboallol123 (9 مايو 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## mhmoodtaha (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اود ان اعرف ماهي الخصائص الجديده في هذه النسخه 
دمتهم في رعايه الله وحفظه


----------



## nabeel73 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*سلام وشكر*

الرابط يطالب باسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور 
ما الحل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الكراك لا يعمل لأنه **** نسخة قديمة


----------



## dodooo16_11 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

:83:



حسام حسن 36 قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


بيطلب user name , passward .. اوكى موجود ال passward لكن ال user ارجو المساعده


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 أكتوبر 2012)

االسلام عليكم 
للاسف الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رجاء كتابة ال username حتى يمكن تنزيل الملف


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## enghosssam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط كلها مش شغاله ياريت يا هندسه ترفعهم تانى
ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## abuhareth (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا شباب بالله المساعده
عندما احاول ان اعمل دون لود
اوسال عن 
username and password?


----------



## zine eddine (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكربم 
عند التحميل طلب مني code utilisateur and pass word

ممكن وضعهم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الى لالاخ 
username = ?


----------



## freedom2000 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الناس اللى حملت من غير username حملت ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zine eddine (9 نوفمبر 2012)

abcd


----------



## مصطفى كريم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا شباب بالله المساعده
عندما احاول ان اعمل دون لود
اوسال عن 
username and password?


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 أبريل 2014)

رجا ء الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا ماهو Username ؟؟؟؟؟ وماهو Password ؟؟؟؟؟ لتنزيل Safe V12.3.2


----------



## بسام.م.ب (19 أبريل 2014)

رجا ء الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا ماهو Username ؟؟؟؟؟ وماهو Password ؟؟؟؟؟ لتنزيل Safe V12.3.2​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (19 أبريل 2014)

رجاء يامهندسين ويامشرفين الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا!!!


----------

